# Audi 200 20v "Engine Control Power Supply Relay" #



## Stan the Audi Man (Oct 25, 2009)

Hey Everyone:
It appears that the previous owner must of had an accident and had some HACK mess with the Aux Relay Panel and relays under the driver side dash.
The issue is that there is "NO" relay in the slot for the "Electronic Engine Control Power Supply Relay" slot #1. I can't find a part number nor the large print number on top of the relay. I did find on the Internet a "electronic engine Control Power Supply Relay" for a VW TDI number 109, but I don't want to assume anything.
Please help, the dealer part guy is worthless, and told me the relay is $600, which I know he is looking at the wrong part.
Thanks.
BTW...the way I know a hack was under there is that I had noticed that none of the Aux Relays were in the right spot according to Bentleys. Also, the layout for the Aux Panel is the 90 Audi 200 and not for the 20v.
Yes it is a 20v, this is my 6th Audi.
Please HELP. THANKS again


----------



## yodasfro (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: Audi 200 20v "Engine Control Power Supply Relay" # (Stan the Audi Man)*

Let's see this help


----------



## Stan the Audi Man (Oct 25, 2009)

*Re: Audi 200 20v "Engine Control Power Supply Relay" # (yodasfro)*

Thanks for the pic. This does help.


----------

